# Restocking my 90gal



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

Planning to redo my 90gal soon. My stock list is Firemouth, Convict, Keyhole and maybe a Threadfin Geophagus or Uaru or if I can ever find it a Inca Stone Fish. No mated pairs just single specimens of each species. Currently in the tank is 3 Bosemani rainbow fish and some Rummynose tetras and a BN pleco. I'm planning to maybe re-home the Rummynose to another tank and add Penguin Tetras instead. 

Stock:
1- firemouth
1- convict
1-2 Keyhole
1- Threadfin Geo, Uaru(2), Blue Acara or Inca Stone Fish
1- BN Pleco
3- Bosemani rainbow fish
6-7 Penguin Tetras
2 - Pictus catfish


Thoughts or suggestions welcome.


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

New stocking:

1-2 - firemouths
1-2 - convicts
1- Blue Acara
1- BN Pleco
3- Bosemani rainbow fish
6-7 dithers (probably giant danio)
2 - Pictus catfish

will rehome my 7 Rummynose tetras to another tank and will need to rehome my 4" Pearl Gourami as well.

Technical setup:
1- Emperor 400 HOB filter
1- AC110 HOB filter
1- Magnum 350
1- 250W Ebojagr heater
1- Penguin power head

Aesthetically:
- replacing current gravel with black sand 
- adding a universal rocks natural background
- adding varied sizes of driftwood, rocks and plants for a natural biotope look.


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

Before:


Current:
(Still a little bit cloudy from the change over)


The power head will likely be removed as it's not really necessary and I may lay the thermometer down to make it look better/hide it more.

Fish colors really pop now:



Making some progress. I still have a nice piece of Mopani wood soaking and still need to add some more plants to kind of fill it in a bit and establish different territories and sight breaks.

But this is where we are at so far:


And a little side view:


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

Before:


Initial transformation
(Still a little bit cloudy from the change over)


The power head will likely be removed as it's not really necessary and I may lay the thermometer down to make it look better/hide it more.

Fish colors really pop now:



Making some progress. I still have a nice piece of Mopani wood soaking and still need to add some more plants to kind of fill it in a bit and establish different territories and sight breaks.

But this is where we are at so far:


And a little side view:


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Nice. It might be cool the try and cover part of that back wall with a java moss or other type of moss wall. Also maybe some taller plants. I do like that background and the black substrate though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd drop the blue acara from the list, they're too mellow to mix with firemouths and convicts. A single Synodontis (eupterus or angelicus) would work better than 2 pictus catfish.


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

TheJakeM said:


> Nice. It might be cool the try and cover part of that back wall with a java moss or other type of moss wall. Also maybe some taller plants. I do like that background and the black substrate though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, it's still a work in progress. Haven't found anything I liked yet probably gonna get some 18" Anubis to cover some of the back to gve it some depth.


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

Added a few more plants. Just waiting for the last piece of Malaysian driftwood to finish soaking. Then all thats left is to add it to the tank and start getting the rest of the fish that will inhabit the tank.


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

Any good ways to positively distinguish a young Blue Acara from a young GT? I know it's way too easy to confuse the two and a GT would end up slaughtering my tank with what I have and plan to add.


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's some pics of him, what do you think? BA or GT?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

GT's don't have a stripe from eye to tail, and their body shape is a little narrower, particularly at the head.


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

Any suggestions on a 3-4" dither/space filler that mainly occupys the mid to top levels?


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

Currently leaning towards:
1. Penguin tetra
2. Buenos Aires Tetra
3. Red eye tetra
4. Giant danio


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

giant danios would be nice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, JayD976: you and I are both redoing our tanks. I also have black gravel and I am going with small fish that stay small. I can take the rummynose tetras. I will have my tank up and running within a week or two.


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

They rummy nose are still hanging in there the acara doesn't bother with them. Once I get the Convict and Firemouths though the rummy nose will go in my 20gal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

So I take it, you are not going to give your rummynose tetras away to anyone?


----------

